# Drywall overtop foam board



## im4snow (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm thinking of running 1" foam board around the inside of a new home. So the 2x6 walls will have r-19 insulation, than 1" foam board nailed to studs on inside of home.

Issue will be drywall installation. Any code/other issues anyone know of? 

Local code requires gluing and screwing drywall to studs.....but not sure glue will be of much value if I'm hanging directly against foam board?

Any advice/experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

*Don't do it*



im4snow said:


> I'm thinking of running 1" foam board around the inside of a new home. So the 2x6 walls will have r-19 insulation, than 1" foam board nailed to studs on inside of home.
> 
> Issue will be drywall installation. Any code/other issues anyone know of?
> 
> ...


 I have had way too much experience with this crap. From an insulation standpoint., it's a great product,but from a drywall perspective it's a nightmare. Whenever you put something between the framing and the drywall,bad things happen. The worst part is trying to set the screws, because the cushion of foam makes it impossible to set the screws because 99% of the screws will tear the face paper thus losing their holding power. You can't glue it either because all the foam board I have seen has a "wrapper" of plastic. The other downside is that the foam board needs to be fastened as well as drywall because the drywall is not going to "tighten" the foam board. I have never even seen the foam board put up properly, so the drywall job becomes impossible to correctly. The last problem is windows and doors. I assume you rout your windows and doors, so you will need to put extension jambs on prior to hanging or hand cut the windows and doors and that is just crude. If you are that energy conscious, why not try foam insulation in the cavities? Expensive, but if done properly, it's the greatest.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

